# Vintage Bicycle Art



## PINOYRODDER (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi guys! I'm new here, just want to share my art. Im working on several paintings of vintagebikes here in the Philippines. I also have some vintage stuff here and also restores bikes.495406[/ATTACH]"]


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 17, 2008)

awesome would love to see more


----------



## monarkdude (Oct 17, 2008)

Where can i see your paintings? check your PM.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Very cool painting


----------



## kunzog (Oct 18, 2008)

Great job, with talent like that you should consider making T or sweat shirts to sell.


----------



## Parker (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks like my bike


----------



## akikuro (Oct 19, 2008)

Great to have another member to the forum and even better to have another fellow Pinoy on board!


----------

